
A New Graphical Representation of the Periodic Table - soundsop
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24204/
======
omouse
_Unfortunately, Abubakr's arrangement means that the table can only be read by
rotating it. That's tricky with a textbook and impossible with most computer
screens._

It's entirely possible with computers. I don't see why they say it's
impossible. You can rotate the drawing on the screen rather than the screen
itself.

------
cschneid
I dislike that helium is on the other side of the sphere from the rest of the
noble gasses. Isn't the point that going out on a spoke is the equivalent of
going down a column on the normal table?

------
carterschonwald
The circular table is not a novel representation, in fact it should be obvious
to a (clever) middle schooler. My final project in 8th grade chemist was me
constructing such a table!

